# Woodduck's post # 77 from: I want to learn non tonal theory?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> TwoPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has made me think a lot about what music I consider to be tonal, and what musical elements contribute to me recognizing the presence of 'tonality'...
> ...


----------

